# Marine Aquariums > Corals questions and answers >  Torch euphyllia gone for a stroll

## adagnall39

Part of my torch euphyllia detached from its base last week it seemed healthy at the time and still does when it shows itself. Now it just moves about the tank. I  have caught it and tried placing it in a sheltered spot to see if it could attach itself with no success. I have come home from work today to find just the base and no torch left at all now . I can just about see some of it behind the rocks in the tank in the most awkward spot it could find and is waving its tentacles around looking fine. I have tried looking this behaviour up and cant find anything like this. Does anyone have any ideas 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## lost

Welcome to fk  mate , is everything else happy in the tank and how are your prems ? i am wondering if your coral is being being stung by something else . These corals always go were they want to not were you want them to  :lol:  do you have any wavemakers/power heads pointing at it ? maybe to much flow ?

----------

*adagnall39* (27-11-2019)

----------


## Gary R

Hi and welcome to FK, This is called skeleton bailing and it is like a last chance effort for the Torch to survive.....this could be too a number of things IE: to much flow, to much light, clowns trying to make a home out of it......or your water parameters.
If you can catch it again i would put it in a little fish container the one with little holes in it, inside your tank with some little bits of live rock rubble and its old base and see if it reattaches itself to it.....and please check all of the above as this could happen to any other of your corals.

----------

*adagnall39* (27-11-2019)

----------


## Gary R

Hi adagnall39

Did you ever manage to get this torch from the back of your tank in the end ?

----------

*lost* (12-12-2019)

----------

